# Photographing Ducks



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey guys, when winter arrives I plan on spending some time just photographing ducks instead of hunting. If anyone is interested in doing some shoots with me then just respond to this thread and I'll keep you in mind when the ducks arrive.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Can't we photo then shoot?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

"Can't we photo then shoot?"

Well, that'd be one way to get a close-up..... ha ha Rich


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

sounds like fun...where are you located?


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

What kind of duck is this? I saw one sitting on a sign going to work one day (in Greenspoint) and thought it was a "prop" (the sign was for daycare). It caught my eye so much that on my way home I made a point to see if it was still sitting on the sign. It was not - lol. It just looked so fake sitting on the sign. I remember the beak and legs were so pink/orange that is why I thought it was a fake.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

BTW - what is your general location? Would love to take some pictures, just not sure it is within my range w/o a fishing trip!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

The first pic is a black-bellied tree duck, aka. "mexican squealer", and the second is a gadwall drake that was stealing food from a coot.

I live in Sugar Land, but hunt mostly around Galveston and Beasley. Not real sure what I'll have set up for the season but I'm willing to travel a bit.

I enjoy photographing waterfowl more than anything else.


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

are you using a high dollar camera or just an everyday digital?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah that's what I wanted to know is what kind of camera that is? Nice Shots BTW!


elpescadorclements said:


> are you using a high dollar camera or just an everyday digital?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful photos both. i love the bokeh in both. the second image seems very zen-like. beautiful. thanks for sharing these.

rosesm


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I'm very interested! I'm having back surgery tomorrow morning and I'm told that I probably wont be duck hunting this season because of it. I have a nice blind between Palacios and Port Lavaca we can use. Lot's of Sandhills and Geese too! PM me if you're interested. Guy


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Both pictures taken with a Nikon D-80 and a 70-300mm Nikon lense.

Here's my best action shot of ducks to date, keep in mind that I got my camera last xmas and I didn't get it out in the field much since the season was ending.


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

I looked that camera & lense up...looks really nice.

Great action shot on the gadwalls. Post some more.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Photographer is more than welcome to hunt with me anytime... I'll let you snap a pic, then I'll snap a shot. 

Here's some pics from hunts, some I took, some friends took...


----------



## elpescadorclements (Jul 20, 2007)

capn,

great pics as well! post some more...they are really fun to look at.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's some geese for ya.....


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

One of my favorites.... very cold monring as you can see.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Can you see him??


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

I always take my camera with me when I go scouting. Occasionally I'll get out the camera during the hunt. Great pics by the way, here are a couple from me.


----------

